# Workshop of ZAPJACK Belgium (EUR)



## ZAPJACK (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Guy's,
Here's my paradise :bow:
Myford Super7 lathe and Schaublin 13 milling with several accessories
14M² in total


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like paradise to me


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice shop! I like all the bench space as well as the plants in the windows.

Regards,
Chuck


----------



## steamer (Apr 14, 2012)

Zap,

Looked at this post and Went out to the shop to do nothing but clean........ :


NICE!!!!!


Dave


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Apr 16, 2012)

Zap, :bow:
You have inspired me to clean my mess, my shop used to look like that once.
Will post when I have achieved the goal..................
Regards Beagles


----------



## RManley (Apr 16, 2012)

Im at a strange point at the moment. Posts like this make me want to get on and finish setting up the workshop after the move. It's only when I get around to it I feel disheartened and dont want to be spending my time by setting up the machines again. Nothing feels right yet and im not used to where everything is again. 

Argh. 

P.s. very jealous of your space - im now in a 10ft x 8ft shed and must share it with my motorcycle.

Rob.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Apr 16, 2012)

if my workshop clean, there is a simple reason...
it's cleanned after every work day, and of course to make pictures
Cheers


----------

